# Wi-Fi News > Τεχνολογία >  Αναζήτηση IP Web Camera για εξωτερικό χώρο.

## tritsako

Γεια σε όλους.

Χρειάζομαι να βάλω μία ip web camera (σε χαμηλό κόστος) στο δώμα για να παρακολουθώ την κατάσταση της κεραιο-εγκατάστασης.
Δεν έχω καταλήξει κάπου γιατί δεν γνωρίζω το θέμα, μήπως έχει κάνει κάποιος κάτι παρόμοιο ή έχει κάποια πρόταση;

----------


## harrylaos

Εχουμε συζητησει αρκετες φορες το θεμα περι IP Web Camera, κοστιζουν λιγο βεβαια!
Εγω προτινω AXIS.

----------


## commando

ME ΠPOΛABE.MONO AXIΣ.AΛΛA 500 EYPΩ KAMEPA ΓIA TO ΣΠITI?

----------


## ice

παιδες η καλυτερη λυση ειναι η εξης 

Καλωδιο UTP μεχρι 40μ.
οποιαδηποτε USB καμερα (μια φτηνη κανει 20-40 ευρω)
EQUIP 133333 USB 1.1 EXTENDER CAT5 (http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.750566) 31 ευρω 

και εισαστε ετοιμοι . 

tested

----------


## blucky

> παιδες η καλυτερη λυση ειναι η εξης 
> 
> Καλωδιο UTP μεχρι 40μ.
> οποιαδηποτε USB καμερα (μια φτηνη κανει 20-40 ευρω)
> EQUIP 133333 USB 1.1 EXTENDER CAT5 (http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.750566) 31 ευρω 
> 
> και εισαστε ετοιμοι . 
> 
> tested


Νομίζω ότι ζητά έξωτερική κάμερα οπότε αν και η ιδέα σου ειναι πολύ καλή για μέσα στο δώμα έξω από αυτό δε νομιζω ότι έχει εφαρμογή γιατί δε γνωρίζω USB κάμερες εξωτερικού χώρου...  ::  μπορεί βέβαια να κάνω λάθος, αν ξέρεις κάποιες θα με ενδιέφερε να μάθω και γω.  ::  

Με AXIS δεν έχω εμπειρία άλλα σίγουρα είναι καλές με βάση τους προλαλήσαντες όμως με Vivotek που έχω σπίτι είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος... παραμένουν όμως τσουχτερές για την δουλειά που την θες...  ::  
http://www.vivotek.com/products/network_cameras.php

----------


## blucky

1. Μιας και η εικόνα δεν περιέχει προσωπικά δεδομένα  ::  δείχνει απλά την κεραιοκατάσταση ίσως να συμφέρει να πάρεις μια απλή ασύρματη στα 2.4 κάμερα RF που είναι πολύ φτηνές... Αν σου υποκλεπτει κάποιος την εικόνα δεν χάθηκε και ο κόσμος νομίζω...

2. Επίσης μπορείς να βάλεις μια απλή ενσύρματη εξωτερικού χώρου που είναι ακόμα πιο φτηνή και να χρησιμοποιείσεις ενα καλώδιο STP για να στείλεις την εικόνα στο PC. Με μια πολύ απλή κάρτα με V-In παίρνεις την εικονα και την στέλνεις και στο φεγγάρι  ::  Συνιστώ STP γιατί είναι twisted και Shielded έχοντας μικρότερες απώλειες σε μεγάλες αποστάσεις και φυσικά σου περρισεύουν και άλλα 3 ζέυγη να μεταφέρεις ήχο αν θές, άλλη κάμερα που κοιτάει αλλού κτλ...

Υπάρχουν αρνητικά και στις δύο προτάσεις που σίγουρα κάποιος θα γράψει άλλα αν ο γνώμονας είναι τα λεφτά νομίζω είναι ΟΚ. Αλλιώς πας σε μια εξωτερική IP που ούτε PC χρειάζετε ανοιχτό κτλ κτλ κτλ

----------


## klarabel

Υπάρχουν και αντίστοιχα housings για κάμερες εξωτερικού χώρου ειδικά για τέτοιες περιπτώσεις και ίσως και γιατί όχι για USB. Δεν ξέρω όμως ποικιλία και διαστάσεις από αυτά. Μια αντίστοιχη έγχρωμη και με ήχο Mini camera έχω και εγώ αλλά δεν το έχω ψάξει ακόμα για cases. Πάντως ενδιαφέρων θα είχε μια δοκιμή με adapters USB->Ethernet.

----------


## papashark

IP cameres : http://www.skroutz.gr/c/688/surveilance ... =ip+camera

Aviosys IP CAMERA 9060-O 2Mp/Lan/Web/IR/Ενσύρματη Outdoor η φθηνότερη που έχω δει που να είναι ΙΡ, εξωτερική και με IR.

Αν ψάχνεις για δοκιμασμένες λύσεις, τότε πας σε γνωστές μάρκες όπως axis, mobotix (με αυτές παίζω εγώ επαγγελματικά), κλπ

----------


## ice

Το μονο κακο που δεν εχω βρει σε usb καμερα ειναι το zoom . απλα δεν υπαρχει . εχει κανει κανεις καμια πατεντα να βαλει οπτικο zoom σε usb καμερα ??

----------


## alsafi

> Το μονο κακο που δεν εχω βρει σε usb καμερα ειναι το zoom . απλα δεν υπαρχει . εχει κανει κανεις καμια πατεντα να βαλει οπτικο zoom σε usb καμερα ??


Θα κάτσω να κάνω ένα how-to όταν βρω χρόνο

----------


## commando

εγραψες ρε αστοχε αλσαφι....  ::

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ice
> 
> Το μονο κακο που δεν εχω βρει σε usb καμερα ειναι το zoom . απλα δεν υπαρχει . εχει κανει κανεις καμια πατεντα να βαλει οπτικο zoom σε usb καμερα ??
> 
> 
> Θα κάτσω να κάνω ένα how-to όταν βρω χρόνο


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## romias

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ice
> 
> Το μονο κακο που δεν εχω βρει σε usb καμερα ειναι το zoom . απλα δεν υπαρχει . εχει κανει κανεις καμια πατεντα να βαλει οπτικο zoom σε usb καμερα ??
> 
> 
> Θα κάτσω να κάνω ένα how-to όταν βρω χρόνο


Κι ομως παίζει,εχω τραβήξει φωτογραφία ετσι,απλα χρειαζετε ανοικτό διαφραγμα.  ::

----------


## ice

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## chris120

Mηπως με εναν μετατροπαια απο usb se utp να μπορει να κανουμε μια απλη καμερα δικτυακη η εστω να εχουμε προσβαση σε αυτην απο το pc.

----------


## RpMz

πρίν καιρό έκανα κάτι παρόμοιο...

Δεν μπορώ να πω, ότι είμαι αρκετά ευχαριστημένος αλλά την δουλεια της, την κάνει...
Έχω την παρακάτω:
http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.616463

Την νύχτα δεν μπορώ να δω τπτ.. Οι πιο πολλές ip cam είναι για εσωτερικό χώρο σε αυτα τα λεφτά...

Και η πατέντα για να την κάνω αδιάβροχη και λίγο καλήτερη ποιότητα της εικόνας όταν έχει ήλιο..

http://www.rpmz.awmn/gallery/default.aspx?moid=18

Live φοτο:
http://cam.rpmz.awmn/live.jpg

----------

